# National geographic on iPad?



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2011)

It's available through zinio, at £15 for a years sub...... 

Does anyone know whether it's exactly the same as the print copy? I've just cancelled the print copy as I don't always get round to reading them and I end up with piles and piles because I'm a hoarder


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

Why do you think you'll read them on your iPad if you never get around to reading them through the more versatile medium of print?

Just a thought, like.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

> I've just cancelled the print copy as I don't always get round to reading them and I end up with piles and piles because I'm a hoarder



This is the approved method of consuming Nat Geo, surely? Part of the joy of NG is that you can generate a huge pile of unread copies!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Why do you think you'll read them on your iPad if you never get around to reading them through the more versatile medium of print?
> 
> Just a thought, like.


 
Because I take my iPad out with me, I very rarely remembered to take the magazine out. I do the same with bjp, I've just read the last 5 months this morning because I keep forgetting to take it out with me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep, and the ability to take more than one title with you is key imo. It's the reason why I love my Kindle so much...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah but can you leave them on top of the toilet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah but can you leave them on top of the toilet?


 
Why would you want to leave your iPad on the top of a toilet?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 22, 2011)

I can access National Geographic from the Magazines section of my World News app on Android. It doesn't cost anything but I don't suppose it is the entire mag, as they offer a subscription option. Possibly you can do the same on the iphone/pad if you do a 'jailbreak'.

Here is a link to a photo of Mellors Chameleon from NG


----------

